# DPSS Yellow laser pointers



## schuster (Jul 14, 2004)

This website is taking pre-orders for Yellow DPSS laser pointers and modules, to ship in September. Any comments/insight? 

http://www.laserglow.com


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 14, 2004)

They state a wavelength of 560nm, which I would call yellow-green. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif Wavelengths of up to 575nm are still yellow-green. But I don't have that kind of money, so I guess I won't get to see for myself. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## badhorsey (Jul 15, 2004)

Hmmm. They've included badly photoshopped images of a leadlight and another green pointer, so they evidently don't have an idea of what the units look like. I'd hold off until they post pictures of the actual beam - 560nm is still going to be fairly greenish, and not at all like the "beam" they've drawn on their site.


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 15, 2004)

They show a pic of a leadlight and laserphaser's LP-115. The site looks like a 10 year old threw it together. I smell a scam. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsdown.gif


----------



## abeland1 (Jul 15, 2004)

I would prefer to be the "second mouse" on this one. Here is a link to the probable technique to accomplish this:

http://www.iap.uni-jena.de/fawl/rdtfawl.html

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink2.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Jul 15, 2004)

560nm is not represented on that website. There is 546nm (a lime green color) then 605nm (an amberish orange color).
Wavelengths of around 580nm to 585nm would be what I'd term as non-greenish, non-amberish yellow.
Many viewers would term this as "lemon yellow".


----------



## comozo (Jul 17, 2004)

I checked out cnilaser.com website I certain that is where laserglow.com is getting them, product codes are the same.Actually the color of green pointers is chartreuse and the new so called yellow pointers are a more yellow version of chartreuse . CNI also has diodes that lase at 501nm, 556nm etc. Here are two sites that will give an idea of the color.
www.spectra-couleur.com
http://home.ncifcrf.gov/ccr/flowcore/projects.htm


----------



## paulr (Jul 18, 2004)

DPSS means the frequency doubling scheme used in green laser pointers? What's so hard about making a yellow pointer that way? It just means that the underlying emitter is deeper into the infrared than the one for green lasers. I thought infrared wasn't a big deal and the difficult thing was getting higher frequencies, not lower ones.


----------



## lasercrazy (Jul 18, 2004)

We didn't say it was hard, we only said he pictured crappy photoshopped lasers with a beam that looks nothing like what it actualy would. Or what the actual laser would look like for that matter.


----------



## comozo (Jul 18, 2004)

Well they do have higher frequency diodes green-blue-violet, but not anything from 531nm-634nm. It may be that it was techniclly more difficult or just plain economics until now, I don't know. So, as you can see that has changed recently. Also there appears to be less than a handful of companies producing diodes in the mid-range frequencies.
A side note there is an orange diode laser[orange disk laser] here is the link http://optics.org/articles/news/10/1/7/1


----------



## Canuke (Jul 21, 2004)

I'm curious to know what their source is for 590nm.

Craig, I notice that 532nm isn't on that site either. I suspect that the fiber market uses different parts or something...


----------



## kakcoo (Jul 27, 2004)

I don't get it. They are not as powerfull as Atlasnovas pointers, the eye is less sensetive for yellow, they are overpriced and worst of all you may not get anything at all cuz this smels fake bigtime.


----------



## aaatom (Jul 27, 2004)

Yellow and grren pointers are fascinaating. I would really like ot get myhands on some at deep discounts

(Link deleted by The_LED_Museum because an advertisement for wrinkle medication is not appropriate on CPF.)


----------



## kakster (Jul 27, 2004)

If you have to spam, at least make it relevant :/


----------



## SkylineSelect (Aug 5, 2004)

These laser pointers are really available. I am stocking them on my website. (www.skylineselect.co.uk). When I receive my first shipment in September, I will post pics for everyone. I think 593.5nm will be very bright, and ture yellow.


----------



## FNinjaP90 (Aug 5, 2004)

I'm sure we could open them up and turn the pot up a little to get 10mw or so...Then stick some AA on the diode and board it before putting it back in for better thermal dissipation.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 6, 2004)

Some day I want to get a laser at the peak eye sensitivity at 555nm.


----------



## SkylineSelect (Aug 6, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*hungryforlasers said:*
Some day I want to get a laser at the peak eye sensitivity at 555nm. 

[/ QUOTE ]
555nm as opposed to 532nm will only show 25% brighter (assuming all other things are kept constant). This is a very small amount and is not noticeable. It it the colour that is more interesting.

Tech info:



> The pointers use sum frequency mixing principle to combine two wavelengths two produce emission in the yellow part of the spectrum. They consist of a laser diode emitting at 830nm an Nd:YAG rod which generates 1064nm and 1342nm to create 593.5nm emission and then there is the active feedback to consider.



Sam G:
Probably not quite right but it's the thought that counts. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I expect it's really Nd:YVO4 (vanadate), not YAG, and the diode is at 808 nm, not 830 nm. The sum of the frequencies for 1064 nm and 1342 nm does indeed
correspond to 593.5 nm. So, they have the laser running simultaneously at the two wavelengths and use a non-linear crystal (probably could be KTP) phase matched to do the summing. Cute how the physics works out. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif I really should build one. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 12, 2004)

I've been offered a UK version of the yellow laser pointer for evaluation purposes. It supposedly outputs <1mW at 593.5nm, to comply with UK regulations, so it won't be of any contest to any of my green laser pointers, except for maybe the pulsed one (a GLP-4 that outputs ~1.6 milliwatts).

Since it's coming from the UK, and is expected to be there in about 1 month, figure late September at the earliest for me to receive one. When I do receive it, it'll almost certainly receive its own web page, which I'll post the URL to in this thread.

(Edit 8:36pm PDT)
Yes, it will be receiving its own web page.
I've actually gotten it started, but of course, not yet published. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Some of the text on the page will go something like this:
_
Yellow beam lasers in pointer format have not existed - until *now*, anyway.
This is a yellow beam laser pointer, emitting just under 1 milliwatt of laser radiation at 593.5nm; just a hair longer in wavelength than the sodium line at 589.2nm. 

It uses a mechanism similar to that used by green laser pointers: an infrared laser diode is fired into a crystal of material that lases at a longer wavelength in the infrared, who's light is then fired into a frequency-doubling crystal, producing the yellow laser beam you see.
This is known as DPSS (Diode Pumped Solid State). 

The output power level is this low (less than 1mW) so the laser complies with UK (United Kingdom) regulations regarding laser pointers available to the general public in that country.
This laser pointer is CDRH Class II._


----------



## LASERSforLIFE (Aug 13, 2004)

You know the people from Laserglow.com are selling the yellow laser pointer on Ebay already...supposedly real pics also, you should check it out


----------



## hpcjerry (Aug 14, 2004)

<2mw -- if what they say is true about that being the max available in pointer form, then that's a bummer. Plus, on my uncalibrated monitor, their beam shots look orange, not yellow.


----------



## LASERSforLIFE (Aug 15, 2004)

yes also on mine, it shows an orange beam not a yellow one. haha.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 16, 2004)

www.LaserGlow.com is finaly selling yellow lasers on eBay for a starting bid of $200.00 and finaly have some decent pictures of the laser, but for crying out loud, the laser looks more orange than yellow! you need around 570-580 to get a REAL yellow!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=14954&item=5714699567&rd=1


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 16, 2004)

The yellow laser pointers might be in a little earlier than expected; therefore, I might have an evaluation published as soon as very late August to early September. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Aug 16, 2004)

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/popcorn.gif


----------



## SkylineSelect (Aug 19, 2004)

From the posts in alt.lasers, it is apparently orange, because a digital camera does not show it very well. In real life it should look very yellow.

I'll tell you in September when I get mine in stock.


Iain.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 19, 2004)

It should be an orangish-yellow. These lasers have a wavelength of 593.5nm, and the most dominant line (by far, the brightest wavelength) in a high pressure sodium streetlight light bulb is 589.2nm.


----------



## DarkSamurai (Aug 20, 2004)

Okey two questions.... which one will have the most visible beam, a 25mW yellow laser pointer or a 25mW green laser pointer, and also... how much more expensive will the yellow be compared to a green one?


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 20, 2004)

I am not really an expert but I think it depends on the Wave Length if you have a 532nm (green) and a 578nm (yellow) they'll both be 23nm away from the peak eye sensitivity of about 555nm so they'll probably be about the same brightness altho the ones they sell at laserglow.com are 593nm so they'll probably be dimmer than a 532nm as for the price expect to pay 2-3 or $400 more than a green laser.


----------



## DarkSamurai (Aug 20, 2004)

So, in short.... the only change on the laser itself, is higher price and a different colour?


----------



## LASERSforLIFE (Aug 20, 2004)

i think so.


----------



## DarkSamurai (Aug 20, 2004)

Wow.... so... how many here are gonna buy a yellow one? I know yellow is cool... but ive only owned red ones, and green sounds cooler than yellow


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 20, 2004)

Yeah I guess there more expensive because of there color. Years ago Green Laser Pointers cost alot more than todays green lasers because of there color and they also wern't as good as todays Green Lasers.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 20, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*DarkSamurai said:*
Okey two questions.... which one will have the most visible beam, a 25mW yellow laser pointer or a 25mW green laser pointer, and also... how much more expensive will the yellow be compared to a green one? 

[/ QUOTE ]
The green laser pointer emits at 532nm (an emerald green), the yellow laser pointer emits at 593.5nm (an orangish yellow), and the peak eye sensitivity is 555nm. So the green laser pointer will appear brighter than the yellow laser pointer, assuming both have the same output power.
That is the short answer, anyway.


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 23, 2004)

Just found a yellow laser pointer for $180.00. Altho its <1mW.
http://www.skylineselect.co.uk/product_info.php/cPath/21/products_id/44?osCsid=880aa13447867f4665c4877d037f5110


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 23, 2004)

That's £179.00, which equals $324.76 in US dollars. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/crazy.gif


----------



## hungryforlasers (Aug 23, 2004)

What a dumb...... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/ohgeez.gif


----------



## SkylineSelect (Aug 24, 2004)

Hi,

If anyone wants, I will change the £179 to £150 inc US postage for anyone in this forum. Just contact me here: [email protected] , and we can sort out an order.

FYI £150 = $270. (Laserglow is $279 inc shipping)


Iain [Skyline Select Ltd].


----------



## SkylineSelect (Aug 26, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*The_LED_Museum said:*
It should be an orangish-yellow. These lasers have a wavelength of 593.5nm, and the most dominant line (by far, the brightest wavelength) in a high pressure sodium streetlight light bulb is 589.2nm. 

[/ QUOTE ]

If you look here: http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationResources/CommunityCollege/PenetrantTest/Introduction/lightresponse.htm 593.5nm isn't anywhere near oragnge? Very yellow.

I'll just have to wait for my stock to find out for sure. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


Iain.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 26, 2004)

IMHO I think the spectrum on that web page is a little screwed up.
Envision standard high-pressure sodium streetlight bulbs (the most dominant wavelength should be 589.2nm); then go a bit redder than that to the 593.5nm these lasers produce. That should be the perceived color of these lasers, which should be a slightly but noticeably orangish yellow.

I'll have to wait until I receive mine to know this with absolute, positive, 100% certainty though.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 26, 2004)

Forgot to add that my yellow laser pointer contact in the UK emailed me to say the shipment that was due today has been delayed about 1 week. So I probably won't have my evaluation unit for at least two weeks. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## sharkeeper (Aug 26, 2004)

This should be self explanatory folks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Cheers!


----------



## SkylineSelect (Aug 27, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*sharkeeper said:*
[*image*]http://www.laserglow.com/images/yellow3.jpg[*/image*]

This should be self explanatory folks! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif 

Cheers! 

[/ QUOTE ]

If only it was that simple.

The whole point is that digital cameras don't show up the colour very well. We'll know once we get our hands on them. I'm expectiong my stock any day now. (Within a week I hope)


----------



## sharkeeper (Aug 27, 2004)

Adjusted as it appears in person.

Cheers!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 28, 2004)

You know, I had a dream about these last night.
The part of the dream I remember places me and Brock N. at a cafeteria table; several other people were standing around, and I asked him when he would receive one of these yellow DPSS laser pointers for evaluation purposes. He said "1 to 3 weeks".
I woke up a very short time later. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Two to three weeks seems to be about the correct timeline on these things; I wish it *was* one week though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## 14C (Aug 29, 2004)

sharkeeper...

very cool......regardless of the exact color rendition.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 30, 2004)

Just got an email from Roithner Lasertechnik (www.roithner-laser.com) and they are advertising yellow laser pointers: 0.6-2.0mW for $190.00, and 2.0-5.0mW for $540.00.


----------



## SkylineSelect (Aug 30, 2004)

This guy must be getting a LOT in if he can afford to sell them at that price.

It really does bother me when people start selling things much lower than nessersary, as it forces every one else to.

Well, I'll see how my market goes ;-)


Iain.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 30, 2004)

They're also offering violet (410-420nm) directly-injected laser diodes for $1,020.00 (50mW) and $1,560.00 (200mW).
These are just the diodes themselves, and do not include collimating lenses or drivers.
Threshold current is 500mA, and maximum current is 650mA.

Now I'm dragging this thread off-topic...somebody please put this train back on the correct track. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## idleprocess (Aug 30, 2004)

It's easier to derail a train than to "re-rail" it.


----------



## Myx (Aug 30, 2004)

quote from Skyline Selects site....

[ QUOTE ]
Yellow laser pointers are up to 60 times brighter than regular red laser pointers. This means that the brilliant yellow dot can be seen though the bright light of overhead projections and PowerPoint presentations. Yellow is the colour that is most visible to your eye, so will apear much brighter than any other colour laser pointer. 

[/ QUOTE ]


I thought the eye was most sensitive to 555nm, which is green, not yellow?


----------



## Uisgdlyast (Aug 30, 2004)

Your eyes are actually sensitive to many different colors, read how vision works on howstuffworks.com

Plus you can word anything so it is partially true


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 30, 2004)

According to that chart, the "red" cone would be most sensitive to the 593.5nm radiation output by these yellow laser pointers, the "green" cone most sensitive to the 532nm radiation output by green laser pointers, and the "blue" cone most sensitive to the 488nm radiation output by single-line argon ion lasers.

The peaks for each cone (except for the green and the blue) seem to correspond quite accurately with the three laser lines I just described. And even the blue and green cones' wavelength response isn't all that far off from maximum.


----------



## comozo (Aug 30, 2004)

A good tutorial on this subject.
http://www.ndt-ed.org/EducationResources/CommunityCollege/PenetrantTest/Introduction/lightresponse.htm


----------



## SkylineSelect (Aug 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*Myx said:*
I thought the eye was most sensitive to 555nm, which is green, not yellow? 

[/ QUOTE ]

Yes that is true, but green laser pointers are 532nm, which is an equal distance from the optimum as yellow. Therefore yellow will be equally as bright as green, when you are talking about these wavelengths, (in laser pointers).


Iain.


----------



## PeterW (Aug 31, 2004)

593.5nm will appear yellow/orange. Yellow sodium lights 
emit at 589, so almost the same colour. 

DPSS==Diiode Pumped Solid State, ie in green pointers an 808nm diode pumps a Nd-YAG crystal to produce 1064nm light.

How are they doing it?? I am not sure about diodes emitting at this wavelength and there certainly are no diodes emitting at double the wavelength. 1187nm could be reached by a raman fibre laser easily, but that won;t fit in a pen sized container! You easily find 1064nm, 532 and 266nm as these are subsequent doublings of the commonly available 1064nm Neodymium laser wavelength.

Sum Frequency generation.... would give low output, especially as you need to generate two wavelengths to do it.

I think that 532 ought to be more visible as atmospheric scattering scales as the inverse 4th power, so shorter wavlengths rule (compare a red and green pointer).

Just checked Rothinir, they do high power yellow diodes using InGaAlP so it is normal semiconductor laser, nothing funny, except using a pretty new and exotic material mix.

PEterW


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Aug 31, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*PeterW said:*
Just checked Rothinir, they do high power yellow diodes using InGaAlP so it is normal semiconductor laser, nothing funny, except using a pretty new and exotic material mix. 

[/ QUOTE ]
You mean Roithner's yellow laser pointers are directly-injected, and do not use NdYVO4 and KTP crystals? /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wow.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## SkylineSelect (Aug 31, 2004)

If you look back through this thread, you can see how they are made.

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/ubbthreads/showthreaded.php?Cat=&Number=645376&page=0&view=collapsed&sb=5&o=365&vc=1


Iain.


----------



## PeterW (Aug 31, 2004)

OOOpppsss, sorry for being a bit thick. Just found the following that explains it, just replace YVO4 with YAG. I hadn't realised that Nd had a 1340nm emission window.

http://ychuang.ee.nthu.edu.tw/PDF%20and%20DOC/publications/nonlinear%20optics/12.pdf 

Very interesting. Wait till they get a bit cheaper and I am sure that it'll top my xmas list.


Cheers 

PEterW


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 3, 2004)

My contact in the UK for yellow laser pointers says his shipment is en route to him as of yesterday, so I might have my evaluation unit here in a week or so. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SkylineSelect (Sep 3, 2004)

I think it will be a while to get to the UK, and then it will be 1-2 weeks from then.

Good to see optimism though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 5, 2004)

[ QUOTE ]
*SkylineSelect said:*
I think it will be a while to get to the UK, and then it will be 1-2 weeks from then.

Good to see optimism though. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif 

[/ QUOTE ]
I'm not sure what carrier is delivering these lasers to Paul, but he did say he was going to use a carrier called "TNT" to deliver my laser.
To the best of my knowledge, this is an express carrier. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 8, 2004)

I just learned that my yellow laser shipped today via TNT.
I could have it as early as this Friday /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/happy14.gif, but more probably this coming Monday. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/thumbsup.gif

It will be a 5mW unit in a flashlight-like case; I don't know what kind of batteries it uses yet.
C cells I think, but I'm not absolutely, positively, 100% certain here. Reasonably certain, but not positively so.

I didn't know that yellow laser pointers came in this type of case; guess I do now. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## SkylineSelect (Sep 8, 2004)

I think you will find that they are the standard CNI cases.







and






Looking forward to your evaluation...


Iain.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 8, 2004)

This case here looks like the one my yellow laser pointer will come in. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
Uses two C cells (I have plenty of those, so no battery-related delays) and it may or may not have a keyed switch.
I won't know more about this laser until I receive it though, so this is about the end of my usefulness in this regard for at least the next several days. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------



## cybersoga (Sep 9, 2004)

Nice, green lasers that come in that case are usually more expensive.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 9, 2004)

The original price of £179.00 is probably incorrect (it was for a yellow beam DPSS <1mW pen-style laser pointer); I have since emailed my contact at Bluesky Marketing for updated pricing on the particular unit that I'm to receive.


----------



## SkylineSelect (Sep 9, 2004)

I think you will find here:
http://www.blueskymarketing.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=296

that it is £249.


Iain.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 9, 2004)

The link you provided is the one for <1mW output; the one I'm expecting in a few days is ~5mW.
Are they the same price, or is the 5mW one more expensive?

I'm still waiting for a reply from my comtact at Bluesky Marketing, so you might yet still beat him to the punch. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 9, 2004)

Speaking of links, the direct-entry URL to my yellow laser pointer page will be:
*[url]http://ledmuseum.candlepower.us/yelldpss.htm*[/url]
Since I do not yet have this laser, none of the photographs have been taken, the dates are off, the pricing information needs to be updated, and a good portion of the text is still missing.
But there's the URL, if you're interested.


----------



## SkylineSelect (Sep 10, 2004)

I see this
http://www.blueskymarketing.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=295
as the 1mW version at £179, and this
http://www.blueskymarketing.co.uk/shopexd.asp?id=296
as the 5mW version at £249.


Iain.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 10, 2004)

Thank you for the links.
Looks like you beat my UK contact with this information; I updated the web page with the new info.

UK £249 equals US $444.54 as of this moment.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 10, 2004)

According to the tracking information, my yellow laser pointer is currently at JFK Airport in New York.
More than halfway here. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

O, it got there at 6:30 this morning, but some technical snafu held it there until just a while ago; it now says the package has been "received at transit point".
So, things are still looking good for a Monday delivery, unless TNT doesn't launch any flights on weekends.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks like TNT doesn't launch any flights on weekends, so Monday is looking less likely and Tuesday is looking more likely.
For delivery of the yellow DPSS laser, that is. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

The latest entry on the tracking screen is:

*10 Sep 2004 *...* 16:46 *...* New York Jfk Airport *...* Onforwarded For Delivery*


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 12, 2004)

Here is the tracking information for my yellow DPSS laser pointer from TNT, as of 5:14pm PDT:






According to this screen, TNT does not launch any flights on weekends.
I purposefully blacked out the tracking number, so nobody else could abuse it.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 13, 2004)

Well, apparently DHL Couriers attempted to deliver the TNT package at 10:50am PDT today, and claimed I was "not home".
What a bunch of horse puckey. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif

Horse puckey!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif
_HORSE PUCKEY!!!!!!_ /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif
*HOOOOOOOORRRRSSSSE PUCCCCKKKEEEEYYYY!!!!!!!!!* /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif

I _was_ home, and they *did not* ring my intercom OR leave an attempted delivery notification.

So I called the US TNT office, and asked the woman I spoke with to have the DHL driver ring my intercom on the next delivery attempt tomorrow, probably sometime tomorrow morning. 
Apparently their drivers don't normally ring, so having them ring would be an exception, rather than a rule.

No evaluation today, sorry. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## sbk (Sep 14, 2004)

It was the same for me about 6 month before with TNT, I was home each time they said they attempted to deliver my package. And I WAS home, my room is just above the road in a quiet street, and I never seen nor heard their poop of van, but they said that they came 5 times!!!

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/twakfl.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/whoopin.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 14, 2004)

What did you finally do to get your product?
I don't want them to give up and send my package back after several attempts. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/eek.gif


----------



## sbk (Sep 14, 2004)

Lol, I don't remember any more exactly, but I stayed a few days at home, waited every day on the visit of the deliverer, and finally when the deliverer really went I was not at home (murphy's law /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif). 
He let me a card with a phone number and a number of command, I called and so I don't remember but the next day I had the so waited visit of the deliverer...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 14, 2004)

I live on the 3rd floor of a downtown apartment with no view of the street by the front door, so if DHL Couriers (TNT's authorised US agent) comes and doesn't ring the intercom and doesn't leave a note, then I'll be screwed. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif


----------



## Myx (Sep 14, 2004)

I hope you get it sorted - would be aweful if they send it all the way back to Bonny Scotland!

Though I imagined after a few attempts, they will leave a note saying that it has been returned to a regional/local US depot, and how you can pick it up.... if your system works the same as ours in UK...


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 14, 2004)

I just got off the telphone with TNT, and they told me that DHL should have made a delivery attempt before noon PDT today, and that they did not. They said the package was back at DHL's local headquarters. I gave them my name and telephone number, and they told me they'd pass the information on to DHL, and that DHL would call me with another delivery time.

I really, really, REALLY want this laser, and by tomorrow morning too. Tomorrow is my birthday, and I'd hate to have to **** away the day sitting in my building's lobby, waiting for the DHL carrier to show up, when I *could* spend the day going out and getting hammered. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/mad.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 14, 2004)

I just got off the telephone again with TNT, after their online service displayed this screen:







Note the line at the top, indicating "Delivery Address Incorrect / Incomplete / Missing".

Seems that DHL (apparently) had an incorrect address; so I was *certain* to see that they got the correct one (the woman I spoke with at TNT called DHL and provided it while I was still on the telephone), and my laser should be here sometime between 8:00am and 12:00pm PDT tomorrow.

So yes, I will be pissing away at least part of the day in the building lobby, waiting for the DHL carrier. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/icon15.gif


----------



## HunterSon (Sep 14, 2004)

A little bit earily but Happy B-Day Craig!


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 14, 2004)

Thank you Dave! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 15, 2004)

I just got off the phone yet again with TNT. 
They read the recipient address to me as "1531 15th Ave. #305", instead of "1531 1st Ave. #305".

So, while I was still on the telephone, the woman at TNT called Airborne Express (the shipper that DHL uses) and gave them the correct address, and promised I'd receive the package tomorrow morning. 

/ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif ...and so the story continues... /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/frown.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/jpshakehead.gif


----------



## SkylineSelect (Sep 15, 2004)

Hello,

Price update for you. I (Skyline Select Ltd) am offering everyone in this forum yellow laser pointers at £165 including US shipping. (The UK price for you all will be £160 inc shipping.) Please contact me here if you are interested. [email protected]

For your information, £165 = $295. LaserGlow charge $329 inc shipping.

Please note that is is for the 1-2mW pointer. Please contact me for prices of the 5mW version.


Iain.


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 16, 2004)

As of just before 10:00am PDT, I now have my DPSS yellow laser!!! /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif
I'm now working on its web page, but in the meantime here are a few photographs to keep you occupied. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif





Photograph of the laser itself.







Size reference. As usual, in my hand.







Beam in a dark location.
*VERY IMPORTANT:* Smoke was used to allow the beam to be visible.
Beam is not as orange as this photograph makes it appear.
Color is what I'd term as a "yellowish amber".
It's not lemon yellow, but it isn't orange either.


----------



## DarkSamurai (Sep 16, 2004)

Wow that laser looks f*ck*ng strong, whats the Mw of it and is it does it have a stronger/more visible beam than a green one at the same Mw ?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 16, 2004)

The laser is CDRH Class IIIA, outputting a bit less than 5mW.
Smoke was used to allow the beam to be seen.

As far as visibility is concerned, it's actually just a little less visible than a green DPSS laser of the same power.

My evaluation has officially been published, but I cannot post the URL here, because that would be crossposting, a severe CPF no-no. Go to the Reviews forum and check my topic to see it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif


----------



## DarkSamurai (Sep 16, 2004)

Okey i will do so emideately /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif


----------



## DarkSamurai (Sep 16, 2004)

Just saw your evaluation, i like what i see /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif

I dunno if the pictures are "fair" because the pictures makes it look much brighet than a green one


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Sep 16, 2004)

I labelled the picture of the beam itself appropriately - that smoke was used to allow the beam to be seen.
I don't know what to caption the other photographs with though.


----------



## abeland1 (Oct 28, 2004)

Has anyone bought any of these? What are your impressions?


----------



## The_LED_Museum (Oct 28, 2004)

Mine might be one of the only ones in the USA right now - and certainly the only one in a consumer's hands with a web page devoted solely to it. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/grin.gif /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/smile.gif

Everybody I've shown it to to date had not seen a yellow laser in pointer or portable format prior to seeing mine.

So my line of "Bet ya haven't seen one of these before!" is still perfectly valid. /ubbthreads/images/graemlins/wink.gif


----------

